# new guy from pennsylvania!!!



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

hey guys im new to the forum, im from Pennsylvania. we dont get much snow so i many stay on the rails.

my home MT is bear creek and i all so ride at jack frost and big boulder.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

like flick said welcome to the boards
if u have any questions that u want answered right talk to Snowolf


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

bear creek used to be my home mountain. i just cant stand how the weather ruins the snow at least once a week, so jfbb is my new home


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

yeah the weather does suck this past week suck and this week is sucking.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

redmustang232 said:


> hey guys im new to the forum, im from Pennsylvania. we dont get much snow so i many stay on the rails.
> 
> my home MT is bear creek and i all so ride at jack frost and big boulder.


I'm from PA too and just started boarding. I hear the conditions aren't that great locally. You may want to checkout Use the Internet to get off the Internet! - Meetup.com. You can search by zip so it's local members. I joined there as well and part of freeriders. there are several group trips planned and always someone looking to carpool to the local mountains. So far everyone I met has been pretty cool


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

welcome aboard! BC used to be my home mountain. i worked there when it was doe mountain and the first year it became bear creek.


----------

